# Who wants to go this weekend



## Southernfan (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey guys weather looking decent for sat, thinkin about headin out sat morning if anyone is interested, boat is a 31 blackfin, no plans as of yet as far as where or what to target just need to get away,leaving sportsmans in OB,who's game?


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm interested. Do you have room for 2?

Regards

Phil


----------



## Southernfan (Feb 20, 2008)

Yep pm me a contact number and we will discuss the details


----------



## Southernfan (Feb 20, 2008)

Would like to pull out sat morning, doesnt have to be first light but would like to be shortly after, would like to find some aj's and whatever else bites, remember guys Im still low on equipment so bring a couple of your own rod reel setups/coolers, may need a small spinning setup or bait net to catch some bait. anyone willing to split expenses is welcome, should be a chance to meet some other members here, prob will limit to six anglers, got four maybe's so far.


----------



## Southernfan (Feb 20, 2008)

meeting at sportsman at 6am got me plus 2 so far and a maybe on 2 more, so still some room.


----------



## Southernfan (Feb 20, 2008)

got room for 2 more, about to head south gonna be away from the computer give me a call if interested

601-577-8226

Colby


----------

